# Help with Serotta information?



## Colin Y (Jul 1, 2008)

This Serotta is listed on my local Craigslist for $450 as is. All the information that I know of is that it has campy components and that the seller has had it since 1984. I am awaiting the seller's reply to their reason for selling, if they were the original owner, and any information and additional photos of the components and the bike's serial number.

Anyone know anything about this Serotta? Model? Year? Is this a good price?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

if you don't get the answer you need, try the Paceline forum...formerly the Serotta forum.

The Paceline Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

That's gotta be an old one (84?) do you have other pictures of it? serial number? Newer Serottas had an S on the bottom bracket. I notice this has cable routing on the top orf the bottom bracket. Is there an S on the front fork? Any model name?
do check "thepaceline" forum


----------



## Colin Y (Jul 1, 2008)

I have asked the seller for more photos and the serial number and will post those when I receive them. I'll look over the bike in person in a week or so hopefully. I also think that it is early '80's from the cable routing, but am especially curious as to the worth of the model frame and components. Will check the Paceline too, thanks for the referral!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Well just in my constantly checking prices on eBay and following the Paceline forum, my personal guess is between $200.00 and $300.00 dollars (for the frame only, should be $400.00+ for a complete bike with an old group). Undervalued IMO but that's the way it is. Doesn't seem to be a big demand for these like the later named models. Still, it's probably a gem of a bike build wise being build by Serotta.
note: this is ONE persons opinion.....


Colin Y said:


> I have asked the seller for more photos and the serial number and will post those when I receive them. I'll look over the bike in person in a week or so hopefully. I also think that it is early '80's from the cable routing, but am especially curious as to the worth of the model frame and components. Will check the Paceline too, thanks for the referral!


----------



## E190 (Jan 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what this Serotta Colorado Ti is worth. I have been trying to figure out what year it is. It has full 16speed Dura-Ace. Looks to be a great shape. It was given to him by a mentor who passed away, and he is asking for a little help finding out what it's worth and finding a buyer.
View attachment 273699
View attachment 273700


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

E190 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this Serotta Colorado Ti is worth. I have been trying to figure out what year it is. It has full 16speed Dura-Ace. Looks to be a great shape. It was given to him by a mentor who passed away, and he is asking for a little help finding out what it's worth and finding a buyer.


I'm no expert, but do know that DA went 9 speed in '97, so your bike is pre-97. 

Also, poking around the web there are indications that Serotta's first Ti attempts were around '93-'94, which narrows things down further. 

Some links with info:
Vintage Colorado Ti: how's the ride? - The Paceline Forum

http://priceonomics.com/bikes/serotta/colorado-ti/

My guess (and it is a guess) is that you're in the $1,500 range.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

worth at least 5k USD in 2019.


----------

